# Tree fell on car in TN



## kennertree (Feb 18, 2008)

I heard about this today, it happened in the next county over. http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=54673


----------



## LTREES (Feb 18, 2008)

Same thing happened up in the Poconos last week in a wind storm. 1 died, 1 hurt real bad. thoughts and prayers to the families.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 18, 2008)

very sad story.god bless his family and friends


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 18, 2008)

LTREES said:


> Same thing happened up in the Poconos last week in a wind storm. 1 died, 1 hurt real bad. thoughts and prayers to the families.


do you have a link?


----------



## Sprig (Feb 18, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> very sad story.god bless his family and friends



+1, the fickle finger of fate strikes again, freak accident, very sorry for family, sucks when you can't even say bye. 

Serge


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2008)

The freakiest accident I've heard of (logged here too) was a few years ago in the Atlanta area. 

An Arborist was out looking at a (i think) lightning struck tree, shortly after a storm. Just as he walked into the back yard, the rootplate failed from super saturated soil and fell on him, killing him.

The home owner was standing there and saw it all.


----------

